
Surveillance Self-defense Against The Trump Administration - ergot
https://theintercept.com/2016/11/12/surveillance
======
mcarrano
Seems like the correct link is actually -
[https://theintercept.com/2016/11/12/surveillance-self-
defens...](https://theintercept.com/2016/11/12/surveillance-self-defense-
against-the-trump-administration/)

~~~
ergot
Thanks for posting that.

Sorry for posting the wrong link to this :(

------
vaadu
Against the Trump administration, really? The surveillance state was started
in the Bush administration and expanded by Obama.

Please stop whining as if this is something new.

~~~
RedHatTurtle
It's not that it's new but if it expanded under the Obama administration we
can be sure it will expand even more with Trump. Possibly at an even higher
pace, specially since he has congress on his side.

~~~
DefaultUserHN
Except Trump is going to repeal all of Obama's Executive Orders.

------
methou
Here's what I got:

Page not found We couldn’t find anything at this address. Please check the URL
or go to the homepage.

~~~
fractal618
same, must have been a good article

found these snips from the page:

Trump is about to have more tools of surveillance at his disposal ... Kurt
Woerpel for The Intercept.

Do you honestly think that now Trump is in, that surveillance is ... The
Intercept never wrote ...

similar article: [https://stopmakingsense.org/2016/11/30/obama-is-expanding-
tr...](https://stopmakingsense.org/2016/11/30/obama-is-expanding-trumps-war-
making-powers-on-his-way-out-the-door/)

anyway, going to march with my sisters! be safe all!

------
dd112
Here's a working link:

[https://static.theintercept.com/amp/surveillance-self-
defens...](https://static.theintercept.com/amp/surveillance-self-defense-
against-the-trump-administration.html?client=safari)

------
osmala
A really good article for NSA to check who has read it.

------
ccrush
This article is clickbait bullshit. It attacks the (then unconfirmed POETUS,
now POTUS) for absolutely no reason at all. The remainder of the article in no
way deals with the threats from government surveillance, or how the slew of
adjectives they had flung at President Trump, much like a monkey flinging it's
feces at its caretakers, had anything to do with being under surveillance past
some poorly lubricated liberal impetus to disrupt that with which they
disagree.

Let's be serious for a moment, you are not going to get past government
surveillance with those tips. They may be mildly annoying, but that's it. If
you have full disk encryption enabled, it doesn't stop your phone being
remotely attacked and having software implanted to monitor you. Tracking
needn't happen with bugs when the cell towers get your GPS location over the
signaling channel. Meager attempts at secrecy using closed source applications
or those delivered in binary form are useless. It is a shame to see such crap
be peddled as a shameless reason to make a weak political statement.

Furthermore, the computer defense tips are largely useless. Full disk
encryption? Go ahead and make your computer slower. Unless you keep your
computer on you at all times, it is genuinely useless. Nothing stops me from
putting a drive twice the size in your computer with a copy of your encrypted
data, copying your password prompt, using it to decrypt your actual files,
showing "installing updates" on your screen for a little while, copying over
your configuration to the new OS, and showing you everything you have as if
it's yours. Later, I'll come pick up your computer and have unencrypted data.
Full disk encryption only helps if you have the computer on you at all times.

Suggesting that Qubes OS is in any way going to stop nation state surveillance
is just as laughable an idea. It's a good start, but it won't stop someone
hacking your computer when you aren't around. Doesn't stop the Intel ME. DMA
attacks will give you access to the hypervisor and the entire set of VMs. USB
3.1 debugging of Intel processors? No problem.

Want some actual solutions to these problems?

Neo900 phone OsmocomBB baseband OpenRISC and associated processors LibreBOOT
firmware/BIOS GPL-GPU video cards OpenFWWF WiFi firmware Linux/*BSD operating
systems GPG/PGP encryption and tools Bitcoin cryptocurrency OTR message
encryption Pidgin IM client Firefox open source browser Thunderbird mail
client OpenVPN secure tunnel software

Contribute to these projects in any way, and you will be fighting surveillance
much more effectively. You don't need to be a computer engineer or programmer
to do this. Help with documentation, do some graphics design, make tutorials
on how to use them, donate money, help them manage resources, make some
suggestions, go to meetings, and spread the word about them. And don't use
them to get out your political views. The Snowden revelations came out under
President Obama's second term, and I don't remember the massive revolt and
protests. Do you? Room 641A under Bush. Remember those protests? CARNIVORE and
the DMCA under Clinton? The CFAA under Reagan? Yeah, so let's stop making this
political and get back to making secure hardware and software.

